# How to rid java moss of snails & unwanted diseases



## thriftygranny (Sep 3, 2012)

I picked up some Java Moss from my local fish store today. They didn't have a lot of it so the gal helping me started running around looking in every tank in the store and grabbing small handfulls from numerous tanks. As I watched this I had 2 concerns 1.I noticed small white snails in several of the tanks and 2. Since this came from about 5 different tanks what else could I be introducing to my tank? 
So... I want to treat the moss before I use it. I'm looking for your expertise to do so safely. Should I treat in bleach water? Should I put it in a bucket and soak with a chemical? 

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks much!


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

i am not so sure about java moss but i know some plants can get a salt bath to clean them of unwanted illness if your tank is sick so maybe that will be the best way but find out more first b 4 taking my word 4 it.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Other than placing moss in quarantine for a spell, your best way to "cleanse" it will be either a PP or Alum dip.


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

I've used the alum dip when I got all my plants for my 20 gallon. No snails...


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

I have always had good luck using PP. Snails are history after that!!


----------



## Elderberry (Oct 26, 2012)

Newbe question. What is PP?


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

Potassium Permagenate It stains terrible!!


----------



## thriftygranny (Sep 3, 2012)

please explain the "Alum" treatment to me. 

Thanks


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

For snails and snails eggs a 2-3 hour soak in a solution of 3 tablespoons of alum per gallon of water. . Alum is aluminum sulfate and Alum USP can be obtained from a compounding pharmacy or grocery stores. (It's usually with the spices, herbs and pickling supplies).


----------



## thriftygranny (Sep 3, 2012)

scooterlady said:


> For snails and snails eggs a 2-3 hour soak in a solution of 3 tablespoons of alum per gallon of water. . Alum is aluminum sulfate and Alum USP can be obtained from a compounding pharmacy or grocery stores. (It's usually with the spices, herbs and pickling supplies).


Thanks for explaining..I will look for this when I'm at the grocery store.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Some may say they do, but I personally do not believe plants hold disease. Diseases need a different type of organism to live off of.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am with jrman on this. I do not feel plants can hold diseases. Snails on the other hand, is a different story.


----------



## thriftygranny (Sep 3, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> I am with jrman on this. I do not feel plants can hold diseases. Snails on the other hand, is a different story.


I ended up rinsing and picking through the java moss using tap water. Then put it in a breeder net thingy and put 5 assassin snails in the net/box also. I'm preparing for the big tank remake tomorrow. Stay tuned. I will take lots of pics as I tear down the tank and rebuild with new substrate/filters etc. I'm so excited to do this. I know it will be a huge job but it should be really nice when done and I'll be set up for the future for better plant growth and a healthier tank. I'm removing the existing gravel and will boil a couple of pieces of the driftwood which should remove a lot of the pest snails. After the remake I'll get more assassin snails as I really like them and they do a great job keeping the pest snails under control. In the past 2 months I have purchased 2 HOB Aquaclear filters, new coralife light, new heater, eco-complete, and many new plants and driftwood. The tank looks crazy right now, no rhyme or reason to the decor since I just stuck the stuff in the tank to seed and keep alive waiting for the big day. Wish me luck that it turns out as good as the picture in my head.


----------



## Rufus' Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

Can't wait to see the results.


----------

